# GFI Won't Reset



## Goose (Feb 6, 2008)

After a couple days of storm, noticed a gfi breaker in the garage won't reset.  It has a frig plugged into it and thats it.  

Reset the breaker but nothing.  Reset other gfis also but nothing.  

Any suggestions?  

Thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 6, 2008)

Check the breaker in the breaker panel and test/reset your GFI's.  If a GFI won't reset under power, then replace it.

P.S.-Your not suppose to plug a fridge into a GFI.


----------



## triple D (Feb 8, 2008)

Are you talking about a breaker or a plug type gfi? Does it trip instantly and not reset? Was the breaker or plug tripped? Could you reset it, and trip it again? Is there any conduit on the outside wall going to something else off this circuit, something wet???? Give us a little more info on this one, I'm sure we can help..


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 8, 2008)

kok328 said:


> Check the breaker in the breaker panel and test/reset your GFI's.  If a GFI won't reset under power, then replace it.
> 
> P.S.-Your not suppose to plug a fridge into a GFI.



Replace it is a good idea. They don't last to long before they may need the new improved variety. Maybe that's in the scheme of future sales...I don't really know for sure. 
But I have to be the disagree guy on this one...
The fridge not pluggin it into the Ground fault circuit interrupter is only if you want to save the food and not yourself.
No quotes from the 4 letter word "code" from me, however .....
Usually a fridge is not plugged into a GFCI because it is not within the 6 foot area which is near the sink and called counter space. Usually it is also a dedicated circuit for the newer homes.
But depending on the circumstances, like in a garage, that outlet can be used for exterior use...which requires it to be GFCI.
We have the same issues with washing machines. They really should have a GFCI when they have a laundry sink nearby, most do not. Where do you plug in the extra stuff when your workin in that area? Hmmm....another false sense of "well it was never installed there before".
And anyone who tells me the phantom loads of start up will trip the GFCI...they need to understand that the GFCI is there for one reason...to detect something going in, and not coming back out. The start up is the problem of the breaker, usually not the GFCI. 
So this is how I understand it, I know it's off the post a bit, I just want some discussion on it from the experts, licenced and all. 

I'm sure we covered your question, change it out and check out a thing called "reliance controls powerOut" you will find one at www.Diycontrols.com under electrical stuff.

Hope this helps out, I am not an electrician, just a questioning kind O' guy.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 11, 2008)

There are motors that have a start winding and a run winding. They will sometimes trip the GFCI when they are making the shift between the two windings.
Glenn


----------



## jack3140 (Feb 17, 2008)

try disconnecting the wire going out from it then reset it  if it resets then you have a ground fault  somewhere  if not  replace it


----------

